# Golden White CRS with Eggs (gave born to her F1 on March)



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

*my Shrimps*:
Counts: 11 pieces | 8 male (2 red 4 golden white) & 3 female (2white 1 red) (1month ago)

I just added around 30 new CRS (Red and black with SSS,SS,S+ grade)

Here is the old picture from last month. She already gave born golden white Frys around 20's most is thick shell and white. She is already having 2nd time of pregnant going to give born in these few days. This time her eggs seem more than last time.

Sharing her pregnant picture:

Mother 1


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a nice looking shrimp. She does seem to be carrying a lot of eggs. Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------

